# Is the Mythos still mighty?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had quite a few of these over the years. Coffeechap and I were the first forum members to acquire these, many years ago now. I think we both instantly fell in love with them. A commercial grinder with very low retention touching all bass that anyone could want, other than being bale to switch between the extremes at will.

I have had an awful lot of top end grinders, though not being into single dosing have not bothered with a Monolith or a Terranova type, although I did have a Versalab for 3 weeks. Of all the grinders I have had, the K10 fresh produced the 'best' taste, very closely followed by the Mythos. I have just bought and disposed of a K10 fresh as my coffee habit now is 3 a day with the odd person dropping in, whereas before, I made 10 to 20 shots every day. The K10 was fine with that number but only making a couple, is like having a beautiful woman, who is unfortunately very high maintenance and eventually you reach the stage, where you have to say, is it worth it?

So, the chance of an unused Mythos, the Nuova Simonelli Clima Pro version came up and I jumped at it. Our of the box, it took me 3 shots to be perfectly dialled in. I have only had it three days and it is like wearing old jeans, for me anyway.

SO, the answer to my question, for me, is yes......unless single dosing is your thing, in my humble opinion there is not another grinder which ticks the same amount of boxes the Mythos does


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Three and a half years in and I have no desire to replace my (your old) CP. At the time I would say that yours was one of the first CPs in domestic use in the UK.

I'm in the same boat - only making a few drinks a day it could be seen as an extravagance but for ease of use and grind quality it is worth it to me.

I know that many enjoy the rituals of weighing beans, shaking, stirring, transferring from a cup etc but for me Id rather dose, weigh tamp, pull which the Mythos does without any fuss


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

at some point Andrew, post a pic or a video of it in action. I had forgotten just how sublime the mound it produces is! Can I ask what basket you use and your approximate dose size?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Using a 17g basket and dosing to 16g. I think I have a vid kicking about somewhere of grinding


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Found it ....











Edit: This was when the total count was at 160 so it needed the burrs seasoning


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah I was waiting the 2019 version of this thread


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

As I think I'd love one of these next I'd say they are over rated and should be sold at a very low price to me


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Mythos 1?


Yes. Basically


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The first Mythos IIs are starting to creep out into the wild.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@jeebsy have you got one?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

mrboots2u said:


> ah i was waiting the 2019 version of this thread


pml


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah I was waiting the 2019 version of this thread


Don't hate the player!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

As promised, one of my one handed specials. This has had 20 shots through it......I have had to reduce the weight down from 18gm to about 16.5 as I cannot fit it ll in without spilling!


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

What is the difference between all of the models, and is the basic sufficient for home use?

I don't want a tamper, but as I am not sure single dosing is for me, it seems to be one of the next logical steps in the grinder upgrade path. I have the space, without height restrictions.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> As promised, one of my one handed specials. This has had 20 shots through it......I have had to reduce the weight down from 18gm to about 16.5 as I cannot fit it ll in without spilling!


What a lovely mound you have there David.

#MountCoffusious


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

mmm a nice fluffy mound.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> @jeebsy have you got one?


Had a couple of plays on it, might be getting a loan of one to give some feedback on


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Who actually manufactures the mythos?

I think I've seen 2 or 3 different brands on them


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You get Nuova Simonelli and Victoria Arduino branded Clima Pros, and also Eureka branded old style Mythos - they're part of the same group


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

My Kafatek Monolith Flat came with Titanium Nitride coated Mythos burrs. I keep reading about people upgrading to SSP burrs, but I am unaware of any deficiencies in what I have now that might make me want to change them.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wonder how a Mythos compares to a Versalab, apart from one is a single dosing machine and the other isn't


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Wonder how a Mythos compares to a Versalab, apart from one is a single dosing machine and the other isn't


You can have a look at the forum event


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Has anyone got a Mythos 2 yet?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In my dreams I have! Actually, am quite happy with the CP have just acquired, but unfortunately have not used it et as am in hospital after a heart attack.....soon be back to full strength!


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Best of recovery dfk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> In my dreams I have! Actually, am quite happy with the CP have just acquired, but unfortunately have not used it et as am in hospital after a heart attack.....soon be back to full strength!


You will need something smaller for the bed side table !

Get well soon mate


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hang on there is no hopper to chop, best stick with the mythos 1


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> In my dreams I have! Actually, am quite happy with the CP have just acquired, but unfortunately have not used it et as am in hospital after a heart attack.....soon be back to full strength!


Flipping heck - good to hear you sounding upbeat . . . Hope you're soon home and fighting fit again


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

All the best for a speedy recovery David

John


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Get well soon Dave ,all the best ..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi and many thanks for your kind thoughts. Had a artery collapse, luckily my brother was here at the time and is a trained first aider,,,,,or putting it another way, if he had not been here, I would have been doomed!

Thanks for your thoughts

David


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Get well soon David. Take it easy


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

a speedy recovery DFK. a real CFUK stalwart


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

So sorry to hear that matey but hope you are soon on the mend


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

many ta's but please don't detract from the sale!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 4, 2018)

Best wishes for your recovery, dfk.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Get well soon! That's going to be no more caffeine for you, then?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Wishing you a speedy return to your old happy cheerful self...missing your chirpy banter


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Get well soon dfk!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> In my dreams I have! Actually, am quite happy with the CP have just acquired, but unfortunately have not used it et as am in hospital after a heart attack.....soon be back to full strength!


Bloody hell Dave. Hope you're on the mend soon


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Bloody hell Dave. Hope you're on the mend soon


Kind of Clive. I think I underestimated the severity of what happened, but apparently I was closer to the almighty than anyone would want to be......still, on the plus side there would be loads of good value coffee equipment on the market!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Hi and many thanks for your kind thoughts. Had a artery collapse, luckily my brother was here at the time and is a trained first aider,,,,,or putting it another way, if he had not been here, I would have been doomed!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts
> 
> David


Been away past few days & have only just got onto this.

Get better soon David - very sorry to hear your news.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Kind of Clive. I think I underestimated the severity of what happened, but apparently I was closer to the almighty than anyone would want to be......still, on the plus side there would be loads of good value coffee equipment on the market!


Might want to think about altering your signature, David


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Might want to think about altering your signature, David


Any suggestions!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hope you recover well David. All the best.

Joe


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Any suggestions!


That'll do


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Any suggestions!


dodging bullets since 2019


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> dodging bullets since 2019


Think it's 2017 - this is David's second near miss.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ha! Is all I can say but many thanks for collective kind thoughts


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Take care David. Hope you recover well and soon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> Take care David. Hope you recover well and soon.


Many ta's. so do I!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> In my dreams I have! Actually, am quite happy with the CP have just acquired, but unfortunately have not used it et as am in hospital after a heart attack.....soon be back to full strength!


Best wishes for a speedy recovery David.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Kind of Clive. I think I underestimated the severity of what happened, but apparently I was closer to the almighty than anyone would want to be......still, on the plus side there would be loads of good value coffee equipment on the market!


I'm glad you didn't get any closer to him.....(you'd only have told him he was wrong on multiple occasions ).

Apologies for disrupting this thread but it's not often you have a near death experience.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just a quick update, from the hospital today. I died twice on Friday. Once in front of my wife and my brother who is a first aider brought me back, then when the ambulance came, a second time. I have had a stent fitted so hopefully nothing since Friday when it happened. I had no idea. No one told me until the doctor at the hospital made a joke I did not understand. The humility of people never ceases to surprise me!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Just a quick update, from the hospital today. I died twice on Friday. Once in front of my wife and my brother who is a first aider brought me back, then when the ambulance came, a second time. I have had a stent fitted so hopefully nothing since Friday when it happened. I had no idea. No one told me until the doctor at the hospital made a joke I did not understand. The humility of people never ceases to surprise me!


Flipping HECK . . . . Look, will you just stop it NOW. Raising my cup of coffee to you - good health from here on, please


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

thesmileyone said:


> Has anyone got a Mythos 2 yet?


Confirmed we'll have one to try in the shop very soon


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow Dave, please get well soon!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not want to detract from the thread, but to close the me bit down, I was back at hospital today where I was able to get the truth. I am not going to share it, but it scared the shit out me me!

many thanks to al


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Although I've never met you , you've always been a big part and even bigger voice on the forum , get well soon mate as this place wouldn't be the same without your two penneth worth ;-)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The good news is I have not been home for a few days. Been on the Vimto! I drink gallons! Today I swooped hospitals from care to recovery and this one had a shop selling various things including coffee. Yes, I could not resist and yes, it was truly appalling. I am sure it will spur me on


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Can't keep a good man down David - keep yer pecker up!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Just a quick update, from the hospital today. I died twice on Friday. Once in front of my wife and my brother who is a first aider brought me back, then when the ambulance came, a second time. I have had a stent fitted so hopefully nothing since Friday when it happened. I had no idea. No one told me until the doctor at the hospital made a joke I did not understand. The humility of people never ceases to surprise me!


You don't do things by halves do you? Glad you're on the mend but If I were you, I'd 




.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> You don't do things by halves do you? Glad you're on the mend but If I were you, I'd


Unfortunately, the hospital it system has decided whatever you sent is unsuitable for a 61 year old! When I wake up I will witch on my VPN and bypass it. Well, good nights sleep......raring to go......am now at the stage of needing answers to questions such as why I am here. After all, to os nearly a week ago since I briefly departed this earth!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Unfortunately, the hospital it system has decided whatever you sent is unsuitable for a 61 year old! When I wake up I will witch on my VPN and bypass it. Well, good nights sleep......raring to go......am now at the stage of needing answers to questions such as why I am here. After all, to os nearly a week ago since I briefly departed this earth!


It's just a clip of an Egyptian with a Scottish accent speaking to a Scotsman with a French accent!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> It's just a clip of an Egyptian with a Scottish accent speaking to a Scotsman with a French accent!


Probably both from Ashington then, which is where I am......the cultural capital of some non existent country!


----------

